# Angeln  mit Futterkorb = Feedern ?



## Waldschrat1 (9. Mai 2017)

Hallo zusammen! 

Ich habe eine  grundlegende Frage was das Angeln mit Futterkorb angeht .|kopfkrat

Ich habe viel über das Feedern gelesen . Die Bisserkenung erfolgt über die rutenspitze (winkelpicker). Die Montage beruht auf den Selbsthakeffekt.der schnurfangbügel bleibt geschlossen .

Mir erschließt sich jetzt nicht, warum ich dazu ein e Winkelpickerrute  Rute brauche bzw wozu der geschlossene bügel. 

Ist es nicht der vollkommen gleiche Effekt wenn ich eine einfache Grundmontage baue , bei welcher der Korb frei auf der hauptschnur läuft, der schnurfangbügel offen steht und die bisserkenung allein über die Schnur läuft?

Sinn und Zweck der Sache ist doch das anfüttern / locken mit Futter im Korb. 

Ich danke im voraus für die antworten .Diese Frage habe ich mir schon des öfteren gestellt .

Früher hat man doch auch mit Futterkorb geangelt , ohne feederruten zu haben / brauchen 



|wavey:


----------



## Franky (9. Mai 2017)

*AW: Angeln  mit Futterkorb = Feedern ?*

Hmm... Bei mir beruht die feederei nicht auf einem selbsthakeffekt... Ich brauche die Spitze als Anzeiger um den fisch per Anhieb zu haken.


----------



## Waldschrat1 (9. Mai 2017)

*AW: Angeln  mit Futterkorb = Feedern ?*

Franky. Ist bei dir in der Regel der bügel offen oder zu ?


----------



## Christopher.S (9. Mai 2017)

*AW: Angeln  mit Futterkorb = Feedern ?*

Ich denke mal Feedern kommt vom englische "to feed", deutsch "füttern". Alles andere ist interpretation.

Winklepicker kommt vom englischen "winkle" = Schnecke.
"To pick" aufheben. Winklepicker ruten sind kürzer mit geringerem WG.

-gesendet vom Smartphone-


----------



## Franky (9. Mai 2017)

*AW: Angeln  mit Futterkorb = Feedern ?*



Waldschrat1 schrieb:


> Franky. Ist bei dir in der Regel der bügel offen oder zu ?



Selbstverständlich komplett zu und schnur auf max. Spannung  da ich mit der schlaufenmontage angel, wird auch zuerst Biss an der Rutenspitze signalisiert, bevor der Fisch den Korb bemerkt.


----------



## Waldschrat1 (9. Mai 2017)

*AW: Angeln  mit Futterkorb = Feedern ?*

Bedeutet ja aber vom Prinzip her,  dass ich den Korb auch an der offenen Schnur lassen kann . So hat der Fisch ja auch gar keinen Widerstand.  Bisserkenung dann eben hier über die Schnur..

Oder ?


----------



## anglermeister17 (9. Mai 2017)

*AW: Angeln  mit Futterkorb = Feedern ?*

Hr Theoretiker "Waldschrat", jetzt schon in 2,3 Threads stellst du die gleiche Frage, immer folgen die gleichen Antworten, immer stellst du "wirre Gegenfragen"- da drängt sich doch mir folgende Frage auf: Warst du überhaupt schon je einmal praktisch Grundangeln gewesen? Falls nein, hole es praktisch nach, idealerweise mit Futtekorb, und du findest selber heraus, was Sinn macht in Sachen Bisserkennung in diesem Zsh- und was nicht! Oder?


----------



## Chefkoch85 (9. Mai 2017)

*AW: Angeln  mit Futterkorb = Feedern ?*

Hi,

Der Sinn der gespannten Schnur besteht darin das du auch feine bisse erkennen und entsprechend reagieren kannst. Im Prinzip wird es auch mit einer normalen Laufmontage und über die Schnur als Bissanzeige funktionieren nur wirst du halt wahrscheinlich weniger Fisch fangen weil du die Bisse eben schlecht erkennst.

Grüßla Chefkoch


----------



## Waldschrat1 (9. Mai 2017)

*AW: Angeln  mit Futterkorb = Feedern ?*

@ anglermeister.

Bitte nicht gleich anmaßend werden  . Ich arbeite im öffentlichen Dienst,  3 Schicht System , an den Wochenenden 12 h ,  habe Familie , Kind .

Natürlich war ich schon, wenn es die Zeit zulässt, angeln . Dies auch schon seit mehreren Jahren,  jedoch  fast ausschließlich Spinnangeln. 

So gestatte mir doch das Fragestellen und einlesen in gewisse themengebiete, ohne mich gleich als ''Theoretiker " hinzustellen . Schließlich ist ein Angelboard ja für das Fragestellen unter gleichgesinnten da. 

Das man praktisch am Wasser sein sollte ist mir schon klar . Da hast du recht.  Nur vor meinem baldigen Urlaub sollte es nicht schaden ein paar , mir noch offene Fragen zu stellen
Das  dir manche fragen "wirr" erscheinen mag ja sein . Die antworten haben mir jedoch schon des öfteren vielfach geholfen .

Viele Grüße


----------



## Andal (9. Mai 2017)

*AW: Angeln  mit Futterkorb = Feedern ?*

Nein, die Verwendung einer Fütterhilfe, vulgus Futterkorb ist nicht an eine bestimmte Rutenkonstruktion gebunden. Aber man sollte bitte bei der richtigen Wahl der Begriffe bleiben und nicht alles wild durcheinander werfen.


----------



## feederbrassen (9. Mai 2017)

*AW: Angeln  mit Futterkorb = Feedern ?*



Waldschrat1 schrieb:


> Bedeutet ja aber vom Prinzip her,  dass ich den Korb auch an der offenen Schnur lassen kann . So hat der Fisch ja auch gar keinen Widerstand.  Bisserkenung dann eben hier über die Schnur..
> 
> Oder ?



Kann man machen ,ist dann halt normales Grundangeln und hat im eigentlichen Sinn *nichts* mit dem *Feedern *zu tun.

Beim eigentlichen feedern läuft die Bisserkennung über die Rutenspitze .
Der Schnurfangbügel bleibt bei dieser Art der Angelei geschlossen.
Ob man mit Selbsthakmontagen fischt oder Durchlaufmontagen ist egal.
Die Bisserkennung läuft *immer *über die Rutenspitze.
Jede Montage hat vor und Nachteile.


----------



## Waldschrat1 (9. Mai 2017)

*AW: Angeln  mit Futterkorb = Feedern ?*

Alles klar.  Ich danke #h


----------



## feederbrassen (9. Mai 2017)

*AW: Angeln  mit Futterkorb = Feedern ?*

Eigentlich ganz simpel.

Das ganze Setup des Feederfischens ist eine sehr effektive Angelmethode mit sehr vielen Einsatzmöglichkeiten.#6


----------



## Fantastic Fishing (9. Mai 2017)

*AW: Angeln  mit Futterkorb = Feedern ?*

Vielleicht hilft dir das hier weiter:

http://www.16er-haken.de/feedern/feederruten/die-pickerrute/
http://www.16er-haken.de/feedern/feederruten/die-leichte-feederrute/
http://www.16er-haken.de/feedern/


----------



## Carphunter-SL (10. Mai 2017)

*AW: Angeln  mit Futterkorb = Feedern ?*

Schönen guten Tag,
wo wir das Thema gerade schon mal haben, denke ich ich muss für meine kurze Frage keinen eigenen Thread öffnen.

Bis dato hab ich immer mit Anti-Tangle Boom gefischt beim Feedern. Also Futterkorb eingehängt in das schicke Teil und gut.

Nun würde ich gerne mal auf eine Schlaufenmontage gehen. Da diese Doch viel feiner ist. In meinen Augen.

Hat jemand eventuell eine Anleitung wie diese gebunden wird parat?

Vielen Dank vorab.


Gruß
Sascha


----------



## nigolo (10. Mai 2017)

*AW: Angeln  mit Futterkorb = Feedern ?*

Ich komme mit dieser ganz gut zurecht:

http://www.angelknotenpage.de/Knotenbank/schl_fuko.htm

Oder halt eine Schlaufenmontage mit zwei Achter-Knoten, welche den Futterkorb Quasi einschließen.


----------



## Franky (10. Mai 2017)

*AW: Angeln  mit Futterkorb = Feedern ?*

Bei der besteht der Nachteil, dass sie direkt in die Hauptschnur gebunden wird. Ich hab mir immer eine zum Einhängen gebastelt:
http://weserstrand-bremen.de/angeln/menu_schlaufenmontage_frame.htm


----------



## Fantastic Fishing (10. Mai 2017)

*AW: Angeln  mit Futterkorb = Feedern ?*

Das Anglerboard selbst hat dazu in einem Video eine Anleitung, welche recht Passig ist und zum Feedern gut funktioniert.

https://youtu.be/0ObJOVhct5E?t=30m18s


----------



## feederbrassen (10. Mai 2017)

*AW: Angeln  mit Futterkorb = Feedern ?*



Franky schrieb:


> Bei der besteht der Nachteil, dass sie direkt in die Hauptschnur gebunden wird. Ich hab mir immer eine zum Einhängen gebastelt:
> http://weserstrand-bremen.de/angeln/menu_schlaufenmontage_frame.htm



Warum ist das ein Nachteil für dich 
,ich bitte um Erleuchtung :m


----------



## Franky (10. Mai 2017)

*AW: Angeln  mit Futterkorb = Feedern ?*

Weil im Zweifel meine Hauptschnur sich schneller verbraucht, als mir unbedingt lieb ist.


----------



## Fantastic Fishing (10. Mai 2017)

*AW: Angeln  mit Futterkorb = Feedern ?*



feederbrassen schrieb:


> Warum ist das ein Nachteil für dich
> ,ich bitte um Erleuchtung :m



Ich Angel mit Mikrowirbeln, baue die Montagen immer ganz ab, den Wirbel kann ich durch die Ringe ziehen. Montagen habe ich fertig und sofort einsetzbar in der Hakenbox.

Ansonsten fällt mir auch nichts negatives dazu ein, bis auf den Umstand das der Kollege dort seinen Korb nicht wechseln kann, weil die Wirbel keinen Einhänger haben. :vik:


----------



## DUSpinner (10. Mai 2017)

*AW: Angeln  mit Futterkorb = Feedern ?*



Fantastic Fishing schrieb:


> Ich Angel mit Mikrowirbeln, baue die Montagen immer ganz ab, den Wirbel kann ich durch die Ringe ziehen. Montagen habe ich fertig und sofort einsetzbar in der Hakenbox.
> 
> Ansonsten fällt mir auch nichts negatives dazu ein, bis auf den Umstand das der Kollege dort seinen Korb nicht wechseln kann, weil die Wirbel keinen Einhänger haben. :vik:


 
 Nutze einen Doppelwirbel und alles ist gut...


----------



## Fantastic Fishing (10. Mai 2017)

*AW: Angeln  mit Futterkorb = Feedern ?*



DUSpinner schrieb:


> Nutze einen Doppelwirbel und alles ist gut...



Ach was ?

Die Illustration kann für einen Anfänger aber gleich diesen Fehler bedeuten. Desweiteren ist ein Anbinden an der Hauptschnur ebenfalls sehr Nutzerunfreundlich wenn das Monofil sehr teuer ist.


----------



## Snâsh (10. Mai 2017)

*AW: Angeln  mit Futterkorb = Feedern ?*

Wo ist der Like Button? #c
Für die Antwort hast du den verdient


----------



## Carphunter-SL (10. Mai 2017)

*AW: Angeln  mit Futterkorb = Feedern ?*

Vielen Dank für die schnellen Antworten.

Gruss
Sascha


----------



## Waldschrat1 (10. Mai 2017)

*AW: Angeln  mit Futterkorb = Feedern ?*

Ich danke ebenso für die Antworten .


----------



## feederbrassen (10. Mai 2017)

*AW: Angeln  mit Futterkorb = Feedern ?*



Waldschrat1 schrieb:


> Ich danke ebenso für die Antworten .


Einfach fragen,dafür ist das Forum ja. 
Gibt keine dummen fragen aber leider dumme antworten.


----------



## Waldschrat1 (10. Mai 2017)

*AW: Angeln  mit Futterkorb = Feedern ?*

Das hast du absolut perfekt auf den Punkt gebracht .#6


----------

